# More Smilies - Not Working Properly???



## moley (May 14, 2002)

The last few times I've selected the "View more smilies" when creating a new post, I get a new window open with the full list of smilies (as usual) but the window that I'm creating the post in changes to list the smilies as well. If I then udr thr back button to change back to the new post creation screen, it's blank again. If I re-type my post and then try and insert a smilie from the newly opened window, it doesn't actually insert the smilie into the post like it used to do.

Anyone else having this problem (if you can understand what I'm trying to say in the first place!).

Moley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You still getting this moley?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Kev,

Yes, just tried it with this post. I've hopefully attached a screenshot of what happens when I select the "View more smilies". Ignore the checkerboard pattern - that's just down to using a gif format.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its IE7, in Firefox its OK. Damn it. Will look for a fix on PHPBB.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

this is happening to me too..


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Jae said:


> Its IE7, in Firefox its OK. Damn it. Will look for a fix on PHPBB.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


Thanks Jae.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just to let you know that this is still a problem.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Jae,

Any chance you can have a look at this problem (as well as the back button one) - it's still playing up for me.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> Jae,
> 
> Any chance you can have a look at this problem (as well as the back button one) - it's still playing up for me.
> 
> ...


Moley, try giving him a PM - his little boy hasn't been well so he's not been around much over the past few days. Sending him a PM should give him an email alert though.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

OK, thanks Kev. It's not a major problem though - his son's health is the priority (get well soon).

Moley


----------

